# I know this but do you have to put it in writing?...



## Martyn (Feb 6, 2011)

A quote from a job posting on JEMS:



> HAZARDS: The incumbent, when responding to emergencies, can be exposed to
> dust, fumes, gases, fire, smoke, adverse weather conditions, and chemicals. Driving at
> speeds beyond the posted limit may occur and, therefore, the incumbent may be exposed
> to vehicular accidents at a higher speed than normal. There is also exposure to body
> ...



Anyone having second thoughts?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 6, 2011)

Martyn said:


> A quote from a job posting on JEMS:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having second thoughts?



What happens after lunch?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> What happens after lunch?



We get to do it all again...


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2011)

Martyn said:


> ...but do they have to put it in writing?



Their lawyers would say yes.


----------



## djm0219 (Feb 6, 2011)

One word, CYA (courtesy of the lawyers).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2011)

What CYA really means:

Courtesy of Your Attorney


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 6, 2011)

"Driving at speeds beyond the posted limit may occur"

You mean that the posted speed limit isn't a minimum speed limit? Huh... interesting...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 6, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> What happens after lunch?



What is this "lunch" you speak of? I eat before and after shift, and get calls anytime I attempt to stand in line at any restaurant.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 6, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> What is this "lunch" you speak of? I eat before and after shift, and get calls anytime I attempt to stand in line at any restaurant.



It is the oral glucose or d50 you eat about midshift and chase with coffee in order to make it through the next few hours.


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 6, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> What CYA really means:
> 
> Courtesy of Your Attorney



I've never heard it put that way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 6, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I've never heard it put that way.


That's because I just thought of it when I typed it. h34r:


----------



## firetender (Feb 7, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's because I just thought of it when I typed it. h34r:



It is now officially copyrighted 2011 ffemt8978, all rights reserved


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 7, 2011)

firetender said:


> It is now officially copyrighted 2011 ffemt8978, all rights reserved



Actually, I prefer to use the Creative Commons License found here:  http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/

No attribution is required, but it would be appreciated.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, it is required and unethical not to inform the candidate of the risk involved in the job.

Brown is sure OSHA would say the same.  

Remember, this is America and you can sue anybody for anything!


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 7, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes, it is required and unethical not to inform the candidate of the risk involved in the job.
> 
> Brown is sure OSHA would say the same.
> 
> Remember, this is America and you can sue anybody for anything!



Can't add anything. Well said


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> What is this "lunch" you speak of? I eat before and after shift, and get calls anytime I attempt to stand in line at any restaurant.



One of the funniest things to watch is a group of EMSers go into a sit down restaurant and order lunch.  When the meal is served it is wolfed down in just a matter of a few short minutes.  Then you look around and you see all the other diners looking at you like you are a human disposal machine.

Or several EMT's sitting at a table talking shop is guaranteed to clear all the other tables within earshot.  Some people just can't take hearing about blood and guts with their meal.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 8, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> One of the funniest things to watch is a group of EMSers go into a sit down restaurant and order lunch.  When the meal is served it is wolfed down in just a matter of a few short minutes.  Then you look around and you see all the other diners looking at you like you are a human disposal machine.
> 
> Or several EMT's sitting at a table talking shop is guaranteed to clear all the other tables within earshot.  Some people just can't take hearing about blood and guts with their meal.



It's taken me a long time to adjust to this mom gig.  I've got friends who can't watch Bones because it's too intense, and I have to figure out how to be myself around them without offending their sensibilities.  

Growing up in EMS, I didn't learn proper table manners until the past few years.  Who knew you just don't discuss these things in polite company?  I think it's possible that EMS providers need to think of something else to talk about.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> It's taken me a long time to adjust to this mom gig.  I've got friends who can't watch Bones because it's too intense, and I have to figure out how to be myself around them without offending their sensibilities.
> 
> Growing up in EMS, I didn't learn proper table manners until the past few years.  Who knew you just don't discuss these things in polite company?  *I think it's possible that EMS providers need to think of something else to talk about.*



That will never happen.  We are who we are.:wacko:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 8, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> That will never happen.  We are who we are.:wacko:



Then you've got some very unprofessional providers in your area.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Then you've got some very unprofessional providers in your area.



not especially, table talk is just table talk.  Not a direct attempt to gross out other diners, sometimes the talk just gets too loud.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 8, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> not especially, table talk is just table talk.  Not a direct attempt to gross out other diners, sometimes the talk just gets too loud.



So do it at the station, not in public.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 8, 2011)

RockDoc said:


> not especially, table talk is just table talk.  Not a direct attempt to gross out other diners, sometimes the talk just gets too loud.



In our area, the table talk got worse and worse until the Chief banned eating in restaurants with any department identifier on.  Even off duty.

People only have what you say and do to judge you by. 

Many years ago, the night shift went out to breakfast after a night when 2 trucks transported the same lady to the hospital at opposite ends of the shift.  We were all talking about our "favorite" experience with that lady, when a lady across the aisle leaned over and said, "haven't you guys ever heard of patient confidentiality?"

Unfortunately, all the lessons I learned permanently, I learned the hard way.  We were all in the sup's office before the night shift started that evening.


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I
> 
> Unfortunately, all the lessons I learned permanently, I learned the hard way.  .



I can certainly agree with that, but we were all young once.  Table talk no longer includes business.  But youngsters always want to talk about the "exciting" run they made.  We do not do non-emergency transports.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 8, 2011)

*small town confidentiality?*



abckidsmom said:


> In our area, the table talk got worse and worse until the Chief banned eating in restaurants with any department identifier on.  Even off duty.
> 
> People only have what you say and do to judge you by.
> 
> ...



I have worked in both little towns and big cities. I can tell you in a small town, there is no confidentiality. The providers don't even have to speak a word. As soon as the squad shows up at Joe's house, the town is all talk. If it shows up at joe's house twice in one day, sooner or later somebody will make something up about it that is actually right. As the HCP all you can do is neither confirm nor deny.

As for table talk, I have seen it clear people from food places rather quickly. It is better than an aura. 

It is life though. The lunch or dinner shop talk is part of coping. It is especially potent when there are multiple disciplines of emergency workers together. Get a few ER folks of various title, a few cops, and some fire and EMS people at a table and it is just taken to another level. 

Does it make everyone unprofessional? I don't think so. In many cultures and places, people are primarily defined by what they do. Perhaps in the ancillary disciplines or maybe nursing, it is just a job, but in medicine it is totally consuming. There is no other way to learn it. There is definately no other way to be good at it. You never hear anybody introduce themselves as nurse X or paramedic Y outside of work. But Dr. is a retained title.  

From the mental standpoint, if you don't plan to take work home, you will need somewhere to take it. Perhaps non medical and non emergency people are really blissfully ignorant of life's realities and tragedies?


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 8, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I have worked in both little towns and big cities. I can tell you in a small town, there is no confidentiality. The providers don't even have to speak a word. As soon as the squad shows up at Joe's house, the town is all talk. If it shows up at joe's house twice in one day, sooner or later somebody will make something up about it that is actually right. As the HCP all you can do is neither confirm nor deny.
> 
> As for table talk, I have seen it clear people from food places rather quickly. It is better than an aura.
> 
> ...



You have a way with words that I wish I had.  You very explicitly said what I was trying to say.  If you get your last shifts' calls out of your head between the time you get off and the time you get home, you stand a better chance of being married longer---and happier.  I know...


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Then you've got some very unprofessional providers in your area.



Eh, not so much. We talk about work, they talk about work.  Just as long as we aren't loud about it, I don't see the problem.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 9, 2011)

You can talk at restuarants with out giving patient info:  "did you see how bad his arm was broken"  does not say who.

  also from 'RockDoc':  "We do NOT do non emergency transports":  How?  all of your runs are emergent to the hospital? Wny?


----------



## RockDoc (Feb 9, 2011)

johnrsemt said:


> also from 'RockDoc':  "We do NOT do non emergency transports":  How?  all of your runs are emergent to the hospital? Wny?



Maybe a little clarification would help here.  We only do EMS at special events, such as rock concerts, marathons, triath----lons., etc.  Any time we transport the patient goes straight to the ER.  We don't do transfers of any sort.

However , not all are "true" emergencies.  If a patient wants to go to a hospital ER for any reason at an event, they get a ride.


----------

